

Show HN: Self-hosted Thunderclap - v1nce
https://github.com/waterdotorg/power.Water

======
v1nce
The power.Water codebase allows organizations to recruit, collect, manage, and
then post content on users' accounts on both Facebook and Twitter. Users
"donate their voice" by authorizing the power.Water site with their Facebook
Connect or Twitter OAuth credentials.

Live site - <http://power.water.org>

